# Spring Turkey Drawing Held - G&F Release



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

North Dakota Game and Fish Department
March 5, 2012

*Spring Turkey Drawing Held, Licenses Remain*
The 2012 spring wild turkey lottery has been held and more than 700 licenses remain in nine units. The governor's proclamation allows a maximum of two licenses, and hunters who did not apply in the first drawing are also eligible.
Licenses remain in unit 03, Benson and Ramsey counties and a portion of Pierce County; unit 06, Bowman County; unit 19, Grant and Sioux counties and portions of Morton County; unit 25, McHenry County and portions of Pierce and Ward counties; unit 31, Mountrail County; unit 45, Stark County; unit 47, Eddy, Foster, Kidder, Sheridan, Stutsman and Wells counties; unit 51, Burke County and portions of Renville, Bottineau and Ward counties; and unit 99, Mercer and Oliver counties.
Licenses are issued on a first-come, first-served basis beginning March 8. Hunters can download and print an application by accessing the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's website, gf.nd.gov, or request an application by calling (701) 328-6300. Online applications will be available March 8. Only North Dakota residents are eligible to apply.
The spring turkey season opens April 14 and continues through May 20.


----------

